# M.balfouri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## fretman08 (Jul 10, 2010)

hehe I got my M.balfouri in the mail today!!!!! so happy!!!!!!   just thought i would share!


----------



## Trogdora (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats!  So where are the pictures?


----------



## mma316 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Hot buy!*

Excellent specimen!:drool:I hope to join you in that experience one day soon.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats. I have 7. My male and female have been living together for a while now. Let's hope for a sac. 


Oh and don't get addicted to them like I did.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 10, 2010)

I just got one last week. I would like more soon. Especially if they can live together:}


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree pictures! And congrats! I hope to get a few one day.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats man.  Awesome sp.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats...Oh yah btw....
We are still waiting.....
For those pics, That is....


----------



## Redneck (Jul 10, 2010)

What was the "surprise" T? Oh & grats on the balfouri... The more I look at these the more I am starting to want a couple.. Ugh!


----------



## fretman08 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol it was versi hehe can't beat it!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 10, 2010)

Redneck said:


> What was the "surprise" T? Oh & grats on the balfouri... The more I look at these the more I am starting to want a couple.. Ugh!


Tommy!!! Get in line...;P

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Redneck (Jul 10, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Tommy!!! Get in line...;P
> 
> Peace,
> Armando


 I cant cut? I bet I have one soon! ;P Maybe?


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 10, 2010)

I guess you can, but the only way is to bully me out of it...:evil::?
:?Im not stupid.... i aint taking my chances with a big dude like you....;P
So lets just have thumb war and see... If you win ill let u butt in line...:?;P

Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 10, 2010)

fretman08 said:


> Lol it was versi hehe can't beat it!


ok cool but where's the pics???


----------



## Redneck (Jul 10, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> I guess you can, but the only way is to bully me out of it...:evil::?
> :?Im not stupid.... i aint taking my chances with a big dude like you....;P
> So lets just have thumb war and see... If you win ill let u butt in line...:?;P
> 
> Armando


 Thats not fair! I suck suck at them there thumb wars! I mean.. I still have nightmares from the last one..


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 10, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thats not fair! I suck suck at them there thumb wars! I mean.. I still have nightmares from the last one..


1,2,3,4, i declare a thumb war;P.... your not winning this one....


----------



## Redneck (Jul 10, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> 1,2,3,4, i declare a thumb war;P.... your not winning this one....


Be, Careful what you wish for! Because, now, we're gonna have some....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 10, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Be, Careful what you wish for! Because, now, we're gonna have some....


ok you win:clap::razz:....lol i cant stop laughing... 
you suck!!! i mean it... 
i think you just gave an asthma attack... lol
whoah.... i gotta catch my breath... hahahahah...


----------



## Redneck (Jul 10, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> ok you win:clap::razz:....lol i cant stop laughing...
> you suck!!! i mean it...
> i think you just gave an asthma attack... lol
> whoah.... i gotta catch my breath... hahahahah...


Yay! I win I win! *Happy Dance* No nightmares this time!


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 11, 2010)

Can we see some pics ? I want one so bad !  To bad they are 200$ or more as slings . . .


----------



## fretman08 (Jul 11, 2010)

try only $120 and 3 free slings! couldnt beat it hehe


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 11, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> To bad they are 200$ or more as slings . . .



Where did you get that information?  Sometimes I think you are just talking out your....


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 11, 2010)

fretman08 said:


> try only $120 and 3 free slings! couldnt beat it hehe


That does sound like a pretty good deal.  What were the other 3 slings?  I know one was a versi but did you mention the others?


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 11, 2010)

I have 9. 

Grats on the new addition!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 11, 2010)

What's with the parrot? lol


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 11, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What's with the parrot? lol


He likes to say im a parrot  Oh and I said balfouri are expensive like that , cause as adults they ar probably more than 400$ , unless its a really good deal , and iv'e seen slings go for 200$ - 250$ if they are cheaper , tell me where I can find some , because my moms getting her paycheck next week


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 11, 2010)

*Lol*

Just give him a Cracker Guys - JK  Their Price has come down considerably.....They used 2 B $900! {as slings!}


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 11, 2010)

congratz on the mew t


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 11, 2010)

Once again, talking out your....

Go check the for sale section of the board and look for the user "James", he has some for sale, as of 4 days ago, for $125 each. It wasn't too long ago he was offering them for $100 a piece either.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 11, 2010)

I got mine for $94 each.

Smallara, I never said you are a parrot.  I actually never even made that analogy to begin with.  I'd ask you to please get your facts straight, but we all know that won't happen. :}


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 11, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I got mine for $94 each.
> 
> Smallara, I never said you are a parrot.  I actually never even made that analogy to begin with.  I'd ask you to please get your facts straight, but we all know that won't happen. :}



Still 250 round here.... 

lol... has he even reached puberty yet?


----------



## fretman08 (Jul 11, 2010)

well I sent sharp fang a 3" (approx) pac man frog and $120 and he sent me an M.balfouri an obt a p.ornata and a versi.


----------



## belljar77 (Jul 11, 2010)

fretman08 said:


> well I sent sharp fang a 3" (approx) pac man frog and $120 and he sent me an M.balfouri an obt a p.ornata and a versi.


Nice trade! I sure wouldn't mind unloading my bottomless pit of a pac man for a balfouri. There's just that small problem of the $$$. Anyway, enjoy yours!


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 12, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Go check the for sale section of the board and look for the user "James", he has some for sale, as of 4 days ago, for $125 each. It wasn't too long ago he was offering them for $100 a piece either.


He may sell ya one Jay....for having done good business w/ him....But he is essentially, Out of species now....Lives down the rd. from me 
{and he ofcourse Remembers, and has Relayed, their many years past prices to me} I feel Market Value on'em 1" is ~ $150 GOooooooo TEAM ZISSOU!



belljar77 said:


> Nice trade! I sure wouldn't mind unloading my bottomless pit of a pac man for a balfouri. There's just that small problem of the $$$. Anyway, enjoy yours!


Every Reptile and Arachnid keeper should have 1......4 a garbage disposal purpose, @ the Least  *chomp-chomp*


----------



## mitchrobot (Jul 12, 2010)

the price has come down considerably on these guys, which is fine by me . i paid $350 a piece for my original 2 slings, and a buttload more to acquire some big ones. MMs still go for around $200. but i believe P.metallica still has these guys beat price wise!

after p.irminia and g.pulchra, this is hands down my favorite T, although they lack the huge appetite many Ts have, they are somewhere in between being a pet hole and an arboreal. set them up with a deep substrate and plenty of branches to web up and you'll see what i mean. and somewhere around 2.5-3" that electric blue comes in on the legs, awesome species no matter what way you cut it!

anyways, congrats on your purchase .


----------



## Redneck (Jul 12, 2010)

mitchrobot said:


> the price has come down considerably on these guys, which is fine by me . i paid $350 a piece for my original 2 slings, and a buttload more to acquire some big ones. MMs still go for around $200. but i believe P.metallica still has these guys beat price wise!
> 
> after p.irminia and g.pulchra, this is hands down my favorite T, although they lack the huge appetite many Ts have, they are somewhere in between being a pet hole and an arboreal. set them up with a deep substrate and plenty of branches to web up and you'll see what i mean. and somewhere around 2.5-3" that electric blue comes in on the legs, awesome species no matter what way you cut it!
> 
> anyways, congrats on your purchase .


Wait! These guys get electric blue? I thought they were like a brown-ish color..  I better look again..  

*Edit* Oh great! It looks like I am going to have to get one real soon...  I never looked in the picture thread for these guys.. Just seen some pictures on google & some of slings here.. I just look & saw some good pictures & wow!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 12, 2010)

mitchrobot said:


> somewhere around 2.5-3" that electric blue comes in on the legs


3" m. balfouri






@redneck-You should definitely get one.  Not only are they awesome looking, but they can also be kept communally.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 12, 2010)

Hang on, lemme get pics of my MM.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 12, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Hang on, lemme get pics of my MM.


Lol, I was just going to tell Redneck to go check out your thread.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 12, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Lol, I was just going to tell Redneck to go check out your thread.




He's quite dull now though - these pictures were taken shortly after he matured.  Now he's an old man.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Wait! These guys get electric blue? I thought they were like a brown-ish color..  I better look again..
> 
> *Edit* Oh great! It looks like I am going to have to get one real soon...  I never looked in the picture thread for these guys.. Just seen some pictures on google & some of slings here.. I just look & saw some good pictures & wow!


Aren't they gorgeous? Definitely on my "must get" list! They are $125 at our local reptile show through John Apple. I'm hoping that he still has one next month because I'm saving for it. He only had one at this show though so I'm afraid he won't have any next month


----------



## Redneck (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh my! That is just... Wow! Yeah.. I really want one of them now..

You people are a bad influance! ;P


----------



## fretman08 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah mine is about 1.5" right now and just a gun metal gray color. but hopefully soon he will start getting some color. does anyone know if the females show alot better coloration than the males?


----------



## NikiP (Jul 12, 2010)

I could see these easily replacing the popularity of H. lividum as they become easier to obtain.

Love me some blue Ts! :drool:


----------



## fretman08 (Jul 12, 2010)

oh and xhexdx whats the temperment on yours? i was not successful in finding info on this


----------



## BrettG (Jul 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> He likes to say im a parrot  Oh and I said balfouri are expensive like that , cause as adults they ar probably more than 400$ , unless its a really good deal , and iv'e seen slings go for 200$ - 250$ if they are cheaper , tell me where I can find some , because my moms getting her paycheck next week


All the slings for sale on here over that past year have been less than 200.....................Did you not see the damn near 2 incher for 175 in the classifieds
Now,for a serious question..What is the temperment on these guys like. meaning,are they on the "high strung" end of the scale,or are they like a pachypus?


----------



## mitchrobot (Jul 12, 2010)

temperament is hit or miss to tell you the truth. ive seen 1.5" sliongs throw up threat displays, however all the MMs ive used were total sweethearts and didnt mind handling. the girls seem more jumpy than defensive, but its really hard to say for sure, seems to depend on the spiders individual moods 

i also find them to not be too shy once they get bigger, but as said, set them up in a tank with plenty of branches and such to web up. without anything up above they tend to stick to their burrows, but given the opportunity to make a nice big web they tend to be out and about pretty often 

heres a cell phone pic of a fresh molt juvie (probably was like 3 days after it molted), towards the end of a molt cycle they darken up and 'brown' out to a good degree, but IMO still one of the best looking bugs out there. this was under a flouro light so my cellcam would actually take it, so the blue is shining a bit brighter, but either way they are one awsome looking spider


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 12, 2010)

...And thats why I had to have one....Now i want more..Totally bad influence!


----------



## Redneck (Jul 12, 2010)

Are they pretty fast growers? I dont think I want to get any more slow growing slings..


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 12, 2010)

One of my slings grew from 3/4" to 3" in about a year.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 12, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> One of my slings grew from 3/4" to 3" in about a year.


Does anyone have a good caresheet for these or a website where I can read?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Does anyone have a good caresheet for these or a website where I can read?


Don't forget to pick a sling up for your good friend, Toni


----------



## Redneck (Jul 12, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> Don't forget to pick a sling up for your good friend, Toni


LoL! Of course.. I would never forget to get you a few.. How does 5 or 6 sound?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> LoL! Of course.. I would never forget to get you a few.. How does 5 or 6 sound?


that sounds fabulous! Heck, 2 would be sufficient. Thanks, Tommy.


----------



## Falk (Jul 12, 2010)

3-4 instar slings costs apox 50-60 bucks in europe. They should never be bought before 3rd instar.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 12, 2010)

Falk said:


> 3-4 instar slings costs apox 50-60 bucks in europe. They should never be bought before 3rd instar.


I heard this too. But what good is knowing this if you don't have an import license. If possible I would buy from there.


----------



## Falk (Jul 12, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I heard this too. But what good is knowing this if you don't have an import license. If possible I would buy from there.


They mother brings pre digested food to the nest so i dont think they take down prey on their own until 3rd instar.


----------



## Falk (Jul 12, 2010)

Habitat:


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 12, 2010)

Falk said:


> They mother brings pre digested food to the nest so i dont think they take down prey on their own until 3rd instar.


LOL. At first I was like huh? but then I figured it out. 

No I meant the part about their pricing. I forgot to omit the  second part of your statement.
I would love to get some at the lesser price of Europe but would not be able to. Thats what I meant. Sorry.


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 12, 2010)

*Nice Pix of Specimens*



MichiganReptiles said:


> I'm afraid he won't have any next month


He has Alotta feisty Creatures hiding in that Boiler Room of his - Like Freddy Kreuger! ;P



Redneck said:


> You people are a bad influance! ;P


Just like Rob Lowe 



NikiP said:


> Love me some blue Ts! :drool:


Me too....I Love my Versi's still, a bit better. Balfouri's approaching 2nd Place!



mitchrobot said:


> temperament is hit or miss to tell you the truth. ive seen 1.5" sliongs throw up threat displays, however all the MMs ive used were total sweethearts and didnt mind handling.


Wow! I'd love to see a sling do That!  My MM is VERY Friendly/handleable:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Oh my! That is just... Wow! Yeah.. I really want one of them now..
> 
> You people are a bad influance! ;P


Hurry up and get one already your holding up the line.........;P



Oh Joe and Jay... you guys got some handsome males.... lovely pics

Peace
Armando


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 12, 2010)

*Did it ALL 4 the Nookie*



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Oh Joe and Jay... you guys got some handsome males.... lovely pics
> 
> Peace
> Armando


Mine is enjoyable to have and handle, etc. But female coming soon....will Not be Big enough to breed yet.... Hope I find him some "Nookie"  - Had to part w/ other 2 older MM's because of no Girls...

How's the Versi doin' ? And you ? :razz: Could ya check the St. corners & Allyways, next time out.....and say high to Hobo 4 me please  TY 

Also: Great Pic FALK!


----------



## aluras (Jul 12, 2010)

these are soo gorgouse, Im going to have to get me one or two at least. Thanks for the great info everyone, and the AWSOME pics.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 12, 2010)

Falk said:


> Habitat:


Thats awesome!! Thank you for sharing that!!


----------



## Falk (Jul 12, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> LOL. At first I was like huh? but then I figured it out.
> 
> No I meant the part about their pricing. I forgot to omit the  second part of your statement.
> I would love to get some at the lesser price of Europe but would not be able to. Thats what I meant. Sorry.


The prices in Us are totaly insane. Ex. an adult Brachypelma klaasi female costs aprox 50 bucks here.


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 12, 2010)

Falk said:


> The prices in Us are totaly insane. Ex. an adult Brachypelma klaasi female costs aprox 50 bucks here.


And how much is a Gallon of GAS there, or a Lb. of Tenderloin Beef steak 4 your Wellington :} 

50 Euro for an Adult Klaasi F, I kinda doubt that claim guy  Happy for ya, if True.

Arn't those trees cool lookin' Steve ?! :razz:


----------



## mitchrobot (Jul 12, 2010)

are they baobab trees? or however thats spelled 

jason, how old is that MM?
are you good at ventrally sexing? i have a 3.5" m.bal thats unsexed if you want to take a look at it, if its a boy i need it, but if its a girl lets talk 



> The prices in Us are totaly insane


i think they have only been bred here once or twice, and from what i understand the sac sizes are *tiny*. i got a sac last year that was all bad, and it couldnt have had more than 15-20 eggs. although it was from a smaller female, over all the sac was very small. they have become much more affordable and IMO, considering how many there are around in these parts, the price is quite fair.


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 12, 2010)

mitchrobot said:


> jason, how old is that MM?
> 
> IMO, considering how many there are around in these parts, the price is quite fair.


I agree.....We'll BOTH have plenty of slings & colonies to start, in years ahead Miguel {I am trying 2 B patient}  He Matured 5-07-10 and I watched him grow since baby, @ friends House.....Told him it was a Male  And I can't Help but HOLD the friendly guy - has Webbed and Eaten well......For some reason this weekend, He remodled his environment quite a bit :? he is a HEAVY Webber, like biggest model BBQ 

P.S. I'll extend again my Offer, to pick-ya-up....Hang out @ pad, and drop ya back off again = Would be an Honor :worship: L8TR...


----------



## Falk (Jul 12, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> And how much is a Gallon of GAS there, or a Lb. of Tenderloin Beef steak 4 your Wellington :}
> 
> 50 Euro for an Adult Klaasi F, I kinda doubt that claim guy  Happy for ya, if True.
> 
> Arn't those trees cool lookin' Steve ?! :razz:


Nope, the prices are a bit diffirent here. But we dont buy from petstores we buy from dealers because the only thing you would get from an petstore is a _G. rosea_
Just take a look a terrarisktik.de and se what the prices are there if you dont belive me.
Besides that, most birdspiders in the hobby are very common in europe.

Gasoline is a bit more expensive here where i live, one gallon would be aprox 5 dollars.
A full tank of gas in my 740 Volvo costs about 80 dollars


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 12, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Mine is enjoyable to have and handle, etc. But female coming soon....will Not be Big enough to breed yet.... Hope I find him some "Nookie"  - Had to part w/ other 2 older MM's because of no Girls...
> 
> How's the Versi doin' ? And you ? :razz: Could ya check the St. corners & Allyways, next time out.....and say high to Hobo 4 me please  TY
> 
> Also: Great Pic FALK!


Good to hear, Glad he'll be getting some nookie hopefully soon enough....  You know Jay, if Tommy would just hurry it up and stop holding the line.  id already have one by now......

My versi's are great in heavy pre -molt... that's why i couldn't post any new pics, I didn't want to disturb them.. waiting for their nice new gear....

Oh Hobo... he's good he just behind the coffee shop by me. No worries ill send him your regards.... 

oh btw yeah those trees are awesome...  
But not as good as my trees... lol

Peace bro....
Armando


----------



## Redneck (Jul 12, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Good to hear, Glad he'll be getting some nookie hopefully soon enough....  You know Jay, if Tommy would just hurry it up and stop holding the line.  id already have one by now......
> 
> My versi's are great in heavy pre -molt... that's why i couldn't post any new pics, I didn't want to disturb them.. waiting for their nice new gear....
> 
> ...


You cant point fingers like that! What if you are not waiting on me no more? Hmmm?!? Yeah.. What if I might have one soon to be in route to me? ;P


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy cow . Im on this right now ! If I cant get these , Ill just get a GBB :^D Just as colorful


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 14, 2010)

*Waiting in Line..................................*



Arachnoholic420 said:


> You know Jay, if Tommy would just hurry it up and stop holding the line.  id already have one by now......
> 
> oh btw yeah those trees are awesome...
> But not as good as my trees... lol


That I guess, is a Jeff Foxworthy Joke in the Making 

Down this way.....in my Hippie town = They do alotta Tree Huggin' 

Take care - Jason


----------



## Falk (Jul 14, 2010)

Habitat again :


----------

